# This may be the best Redfish article ever



## Scallen (Aug 31, 2017)

Found this article after googling "Finding bull redfish St Simons". Probably the best explanation of what redfish do throughout the year that I have read to date. This is the kind of info that actually teaches people about a species so that they can go out and find their own spots. Enjoy.

https://www.thoughtco.com/year-round-georgia-redfish-2928569


----------



## JusYakn (Aug 31, 2017)

Just read the article you linked to Scallen.  I must say it was very informational.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 1, 2017)

Excellent article ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 4, 2017)

This should be sticky! Great article


----------

